# DIY mini spotlights for under 0.50 cents a piece



## Hauntdruino (Jun 20, 2019)

Here;s a video how to make mini spotlights


----------



## FreakinFreak (Aug 27, 2010)

Wow, that's pretty good.

Seems like you could just use the LEDs for a super-duper-poor man's spotlight.

Illuminating


----------



## Hauntdruino (Jun 20, 2019)

thnx man yes that was the idea a low cost small spotlight openscourse for everyone to use


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

Love that you included the links in the description on Youtube. Going to give this a shot for sure.


----------



## Hauntdruino (Jun 20, 2019)

Please do 




Lots more projects to come in the future .


----------



## trachcanman99 (Sep 4, 2015)

you can also go to home depot and buy some green hollow tubing in the gardening section that i think were intended to be used as stakes for plants. cut them into lengths that fit your need and insert the led on one end and glue in place. I think it was an Alan Hopp video that showed me how to do this originally. just make sure to use a 3 or 5 watt LED not the regular ones. or if you really want more light a 10 watt LED.


----------



## bertoshi (Oct 18, 2019)

Looks awesome, I'll try it on my pneumatic prop.


----------

